# Cost of Living in Milan



## daecantee (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm from Malaysia. I would like to pursue my Master study in Product Design and then continue to work in Milan. May I know the latest average cost of living in Milan? 
Thank you in advance! Cheers!


----------



## Sbrisolone (Jan 20, 2014)

It obviously depends on the neighbourhood (rents skyrocket anywhere near the centre) and on your lifestyle, but in general living in Milan tends to be quite expensive - it's not among the most expensive cities in Europe, but it's almost there. I would expect to spend more than 1000 euros per month.


----------



## daecantee (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Sbrisolone! How about landing on a job in Milan? Is the unemployment rate high for foreigners? I presume they generally prioritise to those who can speak Italian?


----------



## Sbrisolone (Jan 20, 2014)

Italian fluency would be a big plus, of course, but if there's a place in Italy where even a foreigner has enough chances of finding a job, that would have to be Milan. You know, it really comes down to your qualifications and what kind of job you are looking for.


----------



## daecantee (Jan 16, 2014)

I see. Thanks again for being helpful! =)


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sbrisolone said:


> ... You know, it really comes down to your qualifications and what kind of job you are looking for.


And whether you have the legal right to work in Italy. Work visas are very difficult to obtain these days, so unless you have Italian or EU citizenship, this may be the biggest obstacle of all.


----------

